# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Installation & Upgrades >  Error Unity tweak tool

## AxxdcJc

Hello, once installed this application when I run I get the following error:
Error: schema com.canonical.desktop.interface not installed

could you help me?

----------


## hansdown

Welcome to the forum, AxxdcJc.

Which version of ubuntu are you running?

----------


## AxxdcJc

My Ubuntu version is 13.04

----------


## hansdown

Have you removed anything from the original install?

Like 



```
 pulseadio and/or indicator-sound
```

https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-twe...l/+bug/1236313

----------


## grahammechanical

Do you get this error when you launch Unity Tweak or when you try to change something with Unity Tweak. I am running a pre-release version of 13.10 and I have just installed Unity Tweak tool and it loads without giving that error message.

Regards.

----------


## pharma

Hi - I had your exact problem.  I went to synaptic Missing Recommended Packages and installed them all.  Unity Tweak worked OK.

----------


## stanislav-schmidt

For those who still need a solution: the problem occurs if one uninstalls the overlay scrollbars. To solve the problem install the overlay scroll bars again (sudo apt-get install overlay-scrollbar) and disable them via the Unity Tweak Tool itself. (System->Scrolling)

This solution has been proposed here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-twe...l/+bug/1130403

----------

